# Baumschubser!



## H3lly (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

In letzter zeit liegen immer öfter absichtlich Äste und kleine tode Bäume auf den radwegen die ich fahre(im Kreis IGB). Sogar kleine Sprungschanzen die ich mit einem Freund über Dicke Bäume(die man nur mit schwerem geräd fort bekommt) gebaut habe, werden sabortiert oder zerstört. Leider werden die Äste oft so gelegt das man sie zu spät, oder lose balken an schanzen gar nicht sieht.Teilweise sau gefährlich! Ich verstehe das nicht.

Mich würde interessieren ob ihr auch solche probleme habt, und ob ihr schon Leute bei solchen aktionen gesehen habt. Würde mich ja mal gerne mit solchen Personen auseinandersetzen.


Gruss Kevin


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Juni 2007)

Moin !

Sicher, dass das nicht die Forstverwaltung selbst war ?
Ich kenne das aus dem "Urwald" zwischen Saarbrücken und Riegelsberg. Da wurden einige schmale Pfade oder Verbindungswege zwischen grösseren Waldautobahnen mit Ästen und Reisigbündeln unpassierbar gemacht.

Was sind denn das für "Radwege" auf denen Du fährst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (20. Juni 2007)

H3lly schrieb:


> 1. In letzter zeit liegen immer öfter absichtlich Äste und kleine tode Bäume auf den radwegen die ich fahre(im Kreis IGB).
> 
> 2. Sogar kleine Sprungschanzen die ich mit einem Freund gebaut habe, werden  zerstört.



zu 1. was ist bei dir ein radweg? ich kenne mich mit der regeleung im nachbarland nicht so aus. in rlp ist ein *radweg* ein *befestigter* weg der mit *forstfahrzeugen* befahren werden kann (oder so aehnlich).

zu 2. nuja, einfach so darf halt nicht jeder im wald tun was er mag...das ist einfach so.


Allgemein wuerde ich sagen, das der Forstbeamte idR mit seinem Suzuki durch den Wald duest und sich kaum um solche *Kleinigkeiten* kuemmert. Den Jaegern sind solche Trails durch die Dickungen viel unangenehmer. Da die Herren viel mehr zufuss unterwegs sind, bekommen die das auch eher mit als der Foerster und wollen *ihr* Wild vor der Beunruhigung schuetzen. Selbstverstaendlich kann Foerster und Jaeger ein und die selbe Person sein, dann muss es aber ein Staatsforst sein der nicht verpachtet ist.


----------



## H3lly (20. Juni 2007)

Es sind keine besfestigten, und auch keine Reiter wege. 
Eher schmale Pfande (Trails).
Das es der Jäger sein könnte hört sich ganz plausiebel an. Man könnte das auch wegen des Wildes verstehen, warum versucht wird die Trails unpassierbar zu machen. Allderdings hält das den Wanderer oder Spaziergänger nicht wirklich ab. Mich auch nicht, da ich immer wieder alles aus dem weg räume. Aber die Äste werden teilweise so hingelegt, das man sie nur sehr schwer früh erkennen kann. Richtig mieß wird es wenn Steine oder richtig dicke Äste hinter schanzen oder Drops gelegt werden. Da kann man froh sein wenn man einfach drüber fahren bzw. springen kann und nicht zum strürtzen kommt.
Ruckzuck hat man sich einen schaden am Bike geholt, oder schlimmer sich selbst verletzt!

Es würde doch reichen, ein verbotsschild zu errichten!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo.


also es geht hier um die Singletrails oben am Stiefel bzw am Stiefelschloss.
dort werden wie Helly schon gesagt hat immer Äste und Baumstämme so gelegt das man sie wenn man etwas zügiger unterwegs ist erst im letzten Moment sieht, und wenn man glück hat gerade noch so ausweichen kann.

Ich finde das eine riesen Schweinerei das UNS jemand absichtlich in Gefafahr bringt, bzw das jemand den Schaden ob er nun Körperlich oder Materiel ist, in kauf nimmt um um irgendwelches Viehzeug zu schützen.

Wir fahren ja nicht 24 h am tag dort rum.

Wenn ich mal jemand sehe der dort was hinlegt dann..........


----------



## Riemen (20. Juni 2007)

Is mir auch schon aufgefallen, hier um Rohrbach.
Liegen hin und wieder mal dicke Äste oder beidseitig abgesägte Baumstämme auf den Trails, auch an Stellen, wo keinerlei Waldarbeiter unterwegs sind. Das Holz liegt halt noch von Kyrill hier rum und für die isses n gefundenes Fressen. Gefährlich wars hier allerdings noch nicht. Trotzdem steig ich natürlich jedesmal ab und räum die Wege frei


----------



## Kendooo (20. Juni 2007)

Ihr habt ja schon erkannt, dass das Zeug vielleicht dort liegt, weil ihr auf den Wildwechseln unterwegs seid. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch noch weiterdenken und es als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sehen?
Ich finde es auch absolut überhaupt nicht in Ordnung, dass man die Gesundheit und das Leben von anderen Menschen gefährdet. Aber irgendjemand hat sich wohl mehr dabei gedacht, als nur: "Den leg ich flach."
Wir sind heute auch um IGB rum wieder auf nem breiten Weg von nem älteren Herrn mit Hund angegangen worden. Hat irgendwas gemeint von wegen hier gäbe es doch genug andere Wege. So ne Äußerung ist ja noch verständlich, aber nicht auf nem Weg von 2,5m Breite. Solche gibt es halt auch.
Aber überlegt doch einmal, ob ihr wirklich dort fahren müsst. Es gibt gerade in IGB einen Haufen Leute, die sich für legale und sicher auch schöne Strecken engagieren. Denen pinkelt ihr mit eurem Verhalten einfach mächtig ans Bein.


----------



## Paulam Strand (20. Juni 2007)

Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, ob das alles daran liegt, dass ein Walking-Hype ausgebrochen ist und die Trottel mit allen Mitteln vor uns Bikern geschützt werden, oder ob das daran liegt, dass ein Holzmach-Hype ausgebrochen ist und jeder in den Wald fährt, um Holz zu machen...

Egal wie. Ich weiss nur eins. Sollte ich mal aus irgendeinem Grund solch ein Hindernis zu spät sehen und mit dem Bike reinbollern, ziehe ich andere Seiten auf.

Habe keine Probleme damit, mich mal für einen Tag im Unterholz zu verstecken, um auf einen Wegblockierer zu warten und ihm mal mit beiden Händen klar zu machen, dass ich sein Vorgehen nicht gutheißen kann.


*Langsam regt mich der ganze Anti-Radfahrer-Schwachsinn nämlich echt auf.* Die haben doch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!

Bin letztens sehr langsam bergauf an so 'ner Horde Waldbodenperforierer (Walker mit Gehhilfen), die mir entgegen kamen, vorbei gefahren und wurde von so einem Fettsack doch tatsächlich angepöbelt, ich solle mit meinem Bike aus dem Wald verschwinden, weil ich die Wege beschädigen würde.
Hä?!?! Wie bitte??? Das sagt ein 5 Tonner zu mir, der alle 50 Zentimeter seine Gehilfe in den Waldboden rammt...

Am liebsten wäre ich ja abgestiegen und hätte der Presswurst mal gesagt und gezeigt, was ich auf seine Meinung gebe, aber das Schmerzensgeld wollte ich mir sparen.


----------



## H3lly (21. Juni 2007)

Danke schon mal für alle euere meinungen!

@Kendoo
Ein Wildwechsel ist es nicht! Mir ist eingefallen das es sogar ein wanderweg sein muss. Ist alle 500 Meter mit einem Schild versehen(Ist ein grüner Tannenbaum drauf).

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das du geschrieben hast "Es gibt gerade in IGB einen haufen Leute, die sich für legale und sicher auch schöne Strecken engagieren. Denen pinkelt ihr mit eurem Verhalten einfach mächtig ans Bein".

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich das tun sollte!Ich fahre nicht wo ich nicht fahren darf, oder verhalte mich unangepasst andern Personen gegenüber. Klar gibt es Situationen in den sich Fussgänger oder Reiter ausversehen erschreckt fühlen. Besonders je langsammer man sich von hinten nähert und zwei Fußgäner zusammen sich unhterhalten.

@Paulam
Ich kann verstehen das du dich über bestimmte Fussgänger, die dich grundlos des Waldes verweissen wollen,aufregst. Aber da musst du versuchen ruhig zubleiben und dich höchsten verbal und zivilisiert auseinander setzten. 

Gruss Kevin


----------



## rofl0r (21. Juni 2007)

H3lly schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das du geschrieben hast "Es gibt gerade in IGB einen haufen Leute, die sich für legale und sicher auch schöne Strecken engagieren. Denen pinkelt ihr mit eurem Verhalten einfach mächtig ans Bein".



Ich bin zwar nicht angesprochen, denke aber mal so:

es geht hier um Singletrails, und die sind boese  
schaue mal im Landesforstgesetz nach, wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe ist das Laendersache. Fuer RLP (und viele andere Bundeslaender) steht da etwas in der Art: Radfahren ist nur auf befestigten Wegen, die auch durch den Forstverkehr befahrbar sind erlaubt. Eine Mindestbreite gibts da nicht, aber ein Singletrail ist kein befestigter Weg und somit seit ihr die Boesen, die sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten  
Ganz genau wirst du es im Unterforum *Open Trails* oder ueber die DIMB erfahren koennen


----------



## Riemen (21. Juni 2007)

Also fürs Saarland gibts doch eine solche Schwachsinnsregel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere zum Glück nicht...

Und zu den engagierten Leuten in IGB:

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich denen im Geringsten schade, wenn ich n paar Baumstämme wegräume, die hier son paar notorisch unterbeschäftigte Rentner auf die Wege geschmissen haben...
Jäger können das zumindest in meinem Fall kaum gewesen sein: 1. geht es hier um Pfade zwischen häufig frequentierten Wanderwegen und 2. sieht das für mich doch ziemlich unprofessionell aus.

Und selbst wenns Jäger wären, haben die nicht das Recht, irgendwelche Wege zu blockieren, egal ob 3 Meter breit, oder 40 cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (21. Juni 2007)

Natürlich hat niemand das Recht, andere mit sowas in Gefahr zu bringen. Das sehe ich absolut genau so.
Nur wisst ihr ja nicht, von wem das ganze gemacht wird und das Ganze kann auch als Provokation gedeutet werden, wenn ihr trotzdem dort fahrt. Wenn das nun von nem Förster kam wird es dann sicher schwer, von eben jenem ne Genehmigung für legale Trails zu bekommen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Juni 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Habe keine Probleme damit, mich mal für einen Tag im Unterholz zu verstecken, um auf einen Wegblockierer zu warten und ihm mal mit beiden Händen klar zu machen, dass ich sein Vorgehen nicht gutheißen kann.




Da wäre ich sofort dabei...sag bescheit wann wir das machen ich bring das Bier mit.
Weil wenn mich jemand absichtlich in Gefahr bringt da hört bei mir der Spass auf. 

Und diese Wege sind auf jedenfall Wanderwege keine Wildwechsel...wie Helly schon sagte die sind beschildert und jeder der die Trails kennt weiss das wohl auch.
Und ich wüsste nicht das man dann dort nicht fahren darf.
Und das ich damit den Leuten in IGB ans Bein pisse denk ich net wirklich. Die Einzigen die uns versuchen wollen ans Bein zu pissen sind die wo die Stöcke oder Baumstäme in den Weg legen.
Hätten wir uns jetzt irgendwo nen wilden Trail gebaut dann würde ich den nach einem solchen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nicht mehr nutzen aber nicht wenn es ein Wanderweg ist.


So Long man sieht sich im Wald.


----------



## Kendooo (21. Juni 2007)

Wenn es wirklich solche Wege sind ist es ja OK. Hat sich nur anfangs für mich anders angehört.


----------



## rofl0r (22. Juni 2007)

Riemen schrieb:


> Also fürs Saarland gibts doch eine solche Schwachsinnsregel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere zum Glück nicht...
> ...



Saarland, SNG, LWaldG 
Das Radfahren in Wald und Flur ist auf Straßen und Wegen auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. 
So...und nu kommts (aehnliche Formulierung wie bei uns in RLP):
Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind ...blablablabla... dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege ...blabla... Fußwege und -Pfade sind keine Waldwege.
Ganz richtig ist (wie auch hier in RLP) das es keine Mindestbreite, wie in vielen anderen Bundeslaendern gibt.




Riemen schrieb:


> Jäger können das zumindest in meinem Fall kaum gewesen sein:
> 1. geht es hier um Pfade zwischen häufig frequentierten Wanderwegen und
> 2. sieht das für mich doch ziemlich unprofessionell aus.
> 
> Und selbst wenns Jäger wären, haben die nicht das Recht, irgendwelche Wege zu blockieren, egal ob 3 Meter breit, oder 40 cm...



zu 1: siehe oben, handel es sich um einen dauerhaft angelegten Weg, oder um einen *Trampelpfad*?
zu 2: imho egal wie professionell das aussieht, Jaeger wuerde ich auf meiner Liste der Verdaechtigen ganz oben haben  

Ob der Jaeger recht hat, klaert im Zweifelsfall ein Richter und der guckt ins Bundesjagdgesetz. Da steht:

-§ 40 Beunruhigung von Wild
Verbote ausgeweitet auf alles Wild, in altem BJG auf bedrohte oder gefährdete Arten bezogen, auch Einstände" genannt als jagdlicher Begriff mit Definitionsmacht des Jagdausübungsberechtigten; auch "Geräusche" und freilaufende Hunde" als Störfaktoren, das ist der Anfang von pauschalem Leinenzwang.

Ich unterstelle mal, das die *Beunruhigung* die von einem Biker ausgeht, weitaus hoeher ist, als die von einem *Rentner*. Sicherlich stellt das versperren dieser Wege unter diesen Bedingungen ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Aber wenn euch ein Wanderer entgegen kommt, muesst ihr ja auch innerhalb der Sichtweite anhalten, oder lasst ihr die dann springen


----------



## Jobal (22. Juni 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> -Â§ 40 Beunruhigung von Wild
> Verbote ausgeweitet auf alles Wild, in altem BJG auf bedrohte oder gefÃ¤hrdete Arten bezogen, auch âEinstÃ¤nde" genannt als jagdlicher Begriff mit Definitionsmacht des JagdausÃ¼bungsberechtigten; auch "GerÃ¤usche" und âfreilaufende Hunde" als StÃ¶rfaktoren, das ist der Anfang von pauschalem Leinenzwang.



Bin selber JÃ¤ger, das berechtigt mich in keiner Weise irgendwelche Wege zu blockieren ob Trampelpfad o. befestigt. Ich darf zwar Pfade anlegen, wenn ich sie brauche um zu genehmigten jagdlichen Einrichtungen zu kommen bzw. habe ein Betretungsrecht fÃ¼r Wege auch wenn sie sich auÃerhalb meines Reviers befinden, um zu meinen Hochsitzen, etc. zu kommen . Aber blockieren darf ich nichts. 

Ob andere JÃ¤ger o. FÃ¶rster o. Waldarbeiter das machen, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt.

GruÃ Jobal


----------



## rofl0r (22. Juni 2007)

Jobal schrieb:


> Bin selber Jäger, das berechtigt mich in keiner Weise irgendwelche Wege zu blockieren...



...richtig. Aber es gibt (wie bei den Bikern) auch immer *solche* und *solche*. Ich hab selbst auch die gruene Pappe und hab im laufe der Jahre leider sehr viele *solche* kennen gelernt. Klar kann man die (zum Glueck) nicht alle ueber einen Kamm scheren, aber wenn ich eine *Liste der in Frage kommenden Personen* erstellen mueste, wuerden die Jaeger - gefolgt von erschrockenen Wanderen ganz oben stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (22. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht ist es der Saboteur vom IGB-Marathon. Der treibt sich bestimmt immer noch in der Gegend rum. Der wird doch polizeilich gesucht. Soll ein Mann mit Hund sein (siehe Post # 101): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211092&page=5&highlight=Sabotage


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Juni 2007)

Ein Mann mit Hund.......
also es iss schon etwas länger her da ist und an besagter stelle ein älterer Mann mit Hund entgegen gekommen wir sind oben am Streckeneinstieg stehen geblieben und haben gewartet bis Er oben war.
Wir haben Ihn freundlich gegrüsst aber es kam nix ausser nem bösen Blick zurück.
Danach ist Er uns wieder 3 oder 4 mal über den Weg gelaufen immer mit Hund.
Und war immer äusserst komisch drauf.

Aber danke für den Tipp wenn ich den Herrn mal wieder sehen sollte spreche ich Ihn mal drauf an....mal sehen was er meint...


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Aber danke für den Tipp wenn ich den Herrn mal wieder sehen sollte spreche ich Ihn mal drauf an....mal sehen was er meint...




Glaubst du das er, sollte es besagter Herr sein, dir um den Hals fällt und beichtet? 
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen ....


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn man ihn freundlich fragt....


----------



## Riemen (24. Juni 2007)

Es gibt Neues:

Hab gestern von nem guten Kumpel folgendes gehört:
Er war diese Woche mit 3 anderen Bikern bei Kirkel irgendwo in der Nähe vom Felsenpfad unterwegs. Mitten auf dem Weg anscheinend an einer uneinsichtigen Stelle war ein Loch, in das mein Kumpel, der wohl vorranfuhr, voll rein fuhr. Er hat dann den Abflug gmacht und wurde unsanft von nem Baum gebremst.

Interessanterweise sind von dem Loch 3 Männer mit Klappspaten weggerannt, welche von den andern Bikern dann verfolgt und unter Einsatz einer Luftpumpe, einer Fahrradflasche und der körperlichen Überzeugungskraft des Dritten  dann ziemlich schnell gestoppt wurden.
Dann wurde die Polizei gerufen und die Anzeige läuft.

Die drei waren Männer zwischen Ende 20 und 40... Erstaunlich jung, wie ich finde.

Soviel zu den Jägertheorien.

Ich werde weiter berichten, wenns was Neues gibt...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Juni 2007)

Das iss ja echt der Hammer.

Um weitere Infos wäre ich Dir echt dankbar.

Wenn ich mal jemand auf frischer Tat ertappen sollte möchte ich net in seiner Haut stecken.
Diese ehlenden P...er da muss ich mich doch jetzt echt aufregen. 
Bohhh ich könnt brechen.....


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juni 2007)

H3lly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> In letzter zeit liegen immer öfter absichtlich Äste und kleine tode Bäume auf den radwegen die ich fahre(im Kreis IGB). Sogar kleine Sprungschanzen die ich mit einem Freund über Dicke Bäume(die man nur mit schwerem geräd fort bekommt) gebaut habe, werden sabortiert oder zerstört. Leider werden die Äste oft so gelegt das man sie zu spät, oder lose balken an schanzen gar nicht sieht.Teilweise sau gefährlich! Ich verstehe das nicht.
> 
> ...



ja den scheiss kenne ich. unverschämtheit und obendrein wie du schon sagst "saugefährlich"... möchte gerne mal wissen welche ars........   auf solche ideen kommen!?! vor allem die "stolperfallen", die man erst im letzten augenblick sieht sind sehr gefährlich, weil man kaum noch die chance hat auszuweichen...

naja ich wünsche allen eine *SICHERE* Fahrt!!  

Gruß NOFEAR


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juni 2007)

wenn ich diverse hindernisse auf den trails sehe steige ich meist ab und beseitige sämtliche äste etc. will ja nächstes mal nicht wieder an der gleichen stelle absteigen müssen! wobei es dennoch unverbesserliche gibt die sich daraus einen spass machen und den ROTZ wieder aufs trail legen...

ich sach nur: arsch schlagen    und gut iss


----------



## Blauer Vogel (28. Juni 2007)

H3lly schrieb:


> Ein Wildwechsel ist es nicht! Mir ist eingefallen das es sogar ein wanderweg sein muss. Ist alle 500 Meter mit einem Schild versehen(Ist ein grüner Tannenbaum drauf).


Ich war gestern mal auf der Suche nach eurem Trail und wer suchet der findet.  Das war aber nicht in der Nähe des Stiefels. Ich habe aber gleich gemerkt, das muß der Weg sein, denn tatsächlich lagen alle 5  10 m Äste oder kleine Baumstämme auf dem Weg. Vor der Sprungschanze lag ein dicker langer Ast. Ich habe den weggemacht und auch einen Teil der anderen Äste. Alle wegzumachen war mir zuviel Arbeit und manche waren richtig schwere Brocken. Hattet ihr die Äste nicht weggemacht oder hat dieser verrückte Mensch die schon wieder hingelegt?

Der Trail ist ja recht schön für Mountainbiker, aber für Wanderer doch uninteressant, da er ganz abgelegen ist und man zuerst ein Stück an einer Straße entlanggehen muß um überhaupt den Eingang zu finden. In diese Gegend verirrt sich sicher nur alle Schaltjahre mal ein Wanderer, außerdem ist der Wald da nicht schön, sondern sieht ganz unaufgeräumt aus. Die Wanderer sollen froh sein, wenn der Weg überhaupt befahren wird, sonst wäre er im unteren Teil schon ganz zugewachsen und man würde den unteren Eingang gar nicht mehr finden.

Ich denke mal wer immer das war, wurde durch die große Sprungschanze darauf aufmerksam, dass Mountainbiker den Weg überhaupt befahren. Ein Jäger kätte wahrscheinlich die Sprungschanze schon weggemacht. Es muß ein sehr ausgeprägter Mountainbikehasser sein, denn das war schon ziemlich viel Arbeit den langen Weg ganz voll Äste zu legen. Macht doch einfach mal alle Äste weg und schaut ob die wieder hingelegt werden.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Juni 2007)

@ Blauer Vogel

Schön das Du Dir mal den Trail angesehen hast freut mich.
Hoffe er hat Dir zugesagt.
Von wo bist du gefahren?? Ab Stiefelschloss und bis runter zu der Hütte bei der grossen Kreuzung??
Und dann nochmal links hoch wieder in richtung Stiefel wo dann auf der rechten seite der einstieg in den trail mit der Schanze kommt!!

Also wir fahren die Strecke jeden Samstag oder Sonntag...bzw auch ab und an Freitag Nachts.
Und wir räumen JEDESMAL jeden Ast der ab dem Stiefelschloss bis unten hin liegt weg.
Und immer wenn wir wieder dort sind sind neue Äste auf den Strecken.
Solangsam Suckt das echt.

Muss mir da mal was einfallen lassen.... ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riemen (28. Juni 2007)

Wann tauchen denn die Äste dort auf? Wenn ihr regelmäßig dort fahrt, müsstet ihr doch wissen, an welchem Tag die dort unterwegs sind. Legt euch doch einfach mal auf die Lauer und fragt die Leute, was das soll. Natürlich freundlich bleiben. Vielleicht bringt ja eine persönliche Aussprache was...
Würd mich jedenfalls interessieren, was die Gegenseite sagt, wenn man direkt auf sie zugeht...


----------



## crazyeddie (29. Juni 2007)

wer tatsächlich rationale gründe hätte, diesen oder jenen weg biker-frei bekommen zu wollen, würde sicherlich auf legalem weg vorgehen und sein ziel erreichen. wer dagegen schwere körperverletzung billigend in kauf nimmt, weil er auf einem persönlichen feldzug gegen biker ist, wird sich durch freundliches auftreten und sachliche argumentation wohl kaum davon abbringen lassen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Blauer Vogel
> 
> Schön das Du Dir mal den Trail angesehen hast freut mich.
> Hoffe er hat Dir zugesagt.
> ...



Mir scheint es, es gibt 2 Wege mit einer Schanze und Stöcken. Mein Weg ist auf dem Staffelberg. Ich bin den ganzen Weg mit der Markierung Grüner Tannenbaum (St. Ingberter Stadtrundwanderweg) gefahren vom Glashütter Weiher aus gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Es waren 40 km und etliche Höhenmeter mit mehreren steilen Anstiegen. Der Weg bestand fast nur aus Forstautobahnen. Von Rentrisch kommend ging es dann am Stiefel vorbei auf breitem Weg bis hoch zu der großen Kreuzung zwischen großem und kleinem Stiefel. Dann ging es runter ins Grumbachtal , unter der Autobahn durch nach Sengscheid. Dann hinter Sengscheid rechts in den Wald und steil hoch parallel zur Straße am Staffelberg. Oben auf dem Staffelberg dann nach links auf der Straße entlang ca. 200 m und dann rechts in den Wald auf den Trail mit den Stöcken. Der Weg ist ca. 800 m lang und geht zuerst ziemlich eben am Hang entlang. Ein dicker Baum liegt dort auf dem Weg wo mal jemand eine Leiter gebaut hatte zum Drüberfahren. Die war aber kaputt. Weiter unten steht dann eine große Sprungschanze mitten auf dem Weg wo ein dicker Ast davorlag. Dann geht es noch kurz bergab und der Trail mündet in einen anderen Weg. Dann geht es noch mal hoch nach Heckendahlheim auf der Römerstraße und später folgt eine schöne Trailabfahrt nach Rittersmühle. Dort waren aber keine Stöcke.

Am Stiefel den Weg kenne ich nicht, da komme ich auch selten hin. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Wanderer von der Hütte oder gar der Hüttenwirt die Stöcke hingelegt haben. Irgendjemand hat mir vor Jahren auch mal gesagt, der Weg oben auf dem Stiefel wäre für Mountainbiker nicht mehr erlaubt weil zuviel Sand abgetragen würde. Als ich das letzte Mal da war vor Monaten, habe ich aber keine Schilder gesehen. Allerdings hatten wir da die Fahrräder die falsche Richtung den Berg hochgeschleppt und kamen oben bei der Hütte raus. Auf Schilder habe ich da nicht geachtet. Wenn dann stehen die wohl eher oben als unten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. Juni 2007)

Also ich war eben nochmal eine Runde drehen!!
hab gehofft ich erwisch einen aber leider net der Wald war wie ausgestorben 
Der Trail oben bei der Stafel war wieder voll mit Stöcken....hab Sie weider weg geräumt.
Am Stiefel das gleiche Bild. 

Also wir fahren die Trails meist Freitagnachts oder Samstags und Sonntags zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr, ab und an wenn es zeitlich passt sind wir auch während der woche dort unterwegs. Aber meist am Wochenende. Ansonsten treib ich mich in Spichern rum.
Deshalb kann ich auch leider nicht genau sagen an welchen tagen die Stöcke  dort hin gelegt werden iss zuviel zeit dazwischen.

Aber wir werden uns dort mal auf die Lauer legen.
Und dann werden wir sehen wer sich dort so viel mühe macht.


----------



## Mais (30. Juni 2007)

kenne das ziemlich gut.
wobei ich mitlerweile sagen muss dass ich mit ästen gut leben kann. aber mit löchern die offensichtlich ausgegraben wurden schon eher wenig! da häts mich in und um St.Ingbert schon ein paarmal fast böse in die botanik befördert...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (30. Juni 2007)

Ich würde mich da gar nicht auf Diskussionen mit solchen Leuten einlassen, wenn man denn mal welche dabei beobachten könnte wie sie Äste hinlegen. Die Person könnte dann behaupten, dass sie bedroht wurde. Ich würde versuchen, die Person dabei zu fotografieren, dann würde ich sie heimlich verfolgen bis zu einem Auto oder Haus und würde dann die Bilder und Adresse zur Polizei bringen. Oder eine Webkamera installieren. Ich weiß aber nicht ob man da Strom braucht oder eine Batterie reicht.

Ich bin aber auch nicht gut auf solche Leute zu sprechen. Ich habe mal einen Hüttenwirt in der Pfalz getroffen, der wollte Nagelbretter vergraben. Dann bin ich mal in einen Wildzaun reingefallen, wo jemand eine alte Rolle die immer im Gebüsch lag mitten auf den Weg gelegt hatte. Dummerweise habe ich nicht weit genug voraus geschaut und den dünnen Draht erst spät gesehen, dann voll gebremst und aus Angst noch während des Bremsens direkt vor dem Zaun abgesprungen. Statt rein zu fahren bin ich dann rein gefallen. Ist aber nichts passiert dabei. Ich glaube das war aber eher für die Reiter hingelegt worden, weil das ein Reitweg war und dort auch immer kleine Birken abgeknickt wurden und der Weg damit versperrt wurde.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. Juni 2007)

Wer hat was von Diskutieren gesagt??? LOL

Wie gesagt bei sowas hört bei mir der Spass auf.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (2. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer hat was von Diskutieren gesagt??? LOL


 
Wünsche viel Spaß beim Fangen.
Ihr könnt euch ja auch mal an den Öffnungszeiten der Stiefelhütte orientieren.
http://www.de-schdiwwel.de/


----------

